# P99 Operation compared to XD?



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

How similar is the Operation of the P99 to the XD line?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

In the way of trigger systems, there are three options:

AS (Anti-Stress): Traditional Double Action
Basically a trigger system like a Sig, but the P99 is striker fired and hammerless. The AS also has the option of carrying in single action with the trigger forward (the anti stress mode)

QA (Quick Action): Pre-Cocked
Some what resembles the Glock or XD trigger, but slightly heavier with a longer reset.

DAO (Double Action Only)
Name says it all.

In terms of reliablity and function, I have found the P99 to be superior to the XD. I owned a 40SW XD for a time and would take the P99 over it hands down. Sold the XD.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

With the AS or QA trigger, can work be done to shorten or lighten it up a bit? If so, who can do this work?


----------



## RyanSBHF (May 28, 2006)

The P99 has a better fit, finish and look than the XD. The lack of a grip safety and a more ergonomic grip are pluses, too.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> With the AS or QA trigger, can work be done to shorten or lighten it up a bit? If so, who can do this work?


There have been those that have changed the striker spring with a glock spring or cut off coils of the original P99 striker spring. Some have success and others do not. Swapping springs is really the most you can do, but I have hear very few stories that have not lead to FTF's. It is all trial and error.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the QA is short - very short. But heavy. The A/S SA pull is light. But, not as short.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The length of travel, reset, and trigger weight is listed for all the P99 models on the following thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7631


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

